# Does my dog poop too much?



## fblough (May 28, 2010)

also posted in new owners board - I am wondering why my dog poops so much. Today for instance, she has already pooped three times and is acting like she is needs to go again...all good sized of a "healthy" consistancy. Often she will poop three - five times a day at variying times. We only feed her twice a day, same time every day....about 1 1/2 -2 cups of puppy food at each meal. Other than that it is treats on her walk and a kong if/when we leave the house for a couple of hours. She is a 50 lb lab/pit mix. 

Could it be her food? We have had her on Blue Buffalo since she was a new puppy and she is now 7 months. She is crate trained and has never pooped in her crate or anything even when in for the entire work day. 

Does this seem out of the ordinary? Most people i talk to says their dog only poops once or twice a day.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Sassy, who was a lab mix, pooped once a day. Max, a spaniel mix, poops once per meal even though he ate the same kibble as Sassy. A meal can be a large snack and at agility trials he gets quite a few snacks. Lots of poops, ugh.

Now Max eats once a day and eats raw he poops one small poop per day unless he poops twice a day. There is much less waste in a raw diet.

I suspect it is partly how the dog is and partly the food.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I really wouldn't worry about it. As long as the poop is firm, just leave everything as it is.

Cadence has always ALWAYS pooped 3 times a day. When he was a puppy, sometimes 4. Different dogs have different systems. Don't worry about it. I know people whose dogs poop once a day, and others whose dogs poop multiple times on a single walk.


----------

